# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  قعوار ينفي انسحابه من السباق الانتخابي

## الحصن نيوز

نفى سامر قعوار المرشح للانتخابات النيابية انسحابه من السباق الانتخابي.
وقال قعوار لـ عمون السبت ان عمله كقنصل فخري لا يمنع ترشحه للانتخاب لان شروط الترشح الواردة في قانون الانتخاب تنطبق عليه.
واكد القنصل الفخري لسان مارينو ان هذه اشاعات مغرضه من منافسين. -



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

